
ShaderGif 0.0.19: Make & share gifs with JavaScript (canvas element) - antoineMoPa
https://shadergif.com/editor/?file=examples/circle.example.js?v=3
======
corysama
Thanks for making this!

You should also post it to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/GraphicsProgramming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/GraphicsProgramming/)

~~~
antoineMoPa
Done!

